# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Θερμοσίφωνας wifi

## peripolo

Καλημέρα θέλω να φτιάξω τον θερμοσίφωνα μου να ανοίγει και να κλείνει με wifi Εάν αγοράσω αυτό  http://www.ebay.com/itm/131907331383?redirect=mobile  γίνεται να κάνω θερμοσίφωνα μου έξυπνο ? Μπορεί να συνδεθεί στον πίνακα αυτό το πράγμα ? Αλλά να έχω τη δυνατότητα ανάμματος και χειροκίνητα όπως τώρα ! Εάν δεν γίνεται έχετε να μου προτείνετε εσείς κάτι ώστε να το ανοιγοκλείνω wifi ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## [Antonis]

Ναι μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις αυτο εντος ή εκτος πινακα αλλα μονο ως μεσο εντολης!

Εκτος απο αυτο θα πρεπει να βαλεις και καποιο ρελε ισχυος στον πινακα ωστε να χειριζεσαι το θερμοσιφωνα μεσω εντολης (wifi - remote) 

Eπιπλεον ενα επιλογικος διακοπτης ωστε να θετεις το συστημα σε χειροκινητη λειτουργια.

Θα μπορεσεις να τα εφαρμοσεις ολα αυτα?

----------


## vasilllis

Χειροκινητη μπορει να γινει φανταζομαι μεσα απο την οθονη.

----------

ThanosGr (25-10-16)

----------


## peripolo

> Ναι μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις αυτο εντος ή εκτος πινακα αλλα μονο ως μεσο εντολης!
> 
> Εκτος απο αυτο θα πρεπει να βαλεις και καποιο ρελε ισχυος στον πινακα ωστε να χειριζεσαι το θερμοσιφωνα μεσω εντολης (wifi - remote) 
> 
> Eπιπλεον ενα επιλογικος διακοπτης ωστε να θετεις το συστημα σε χειροκινητη λειτουργια.
> 
> Θα μπορεσεις να τα εφαρμοσεις ολα αυτα?



Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση μπορείς να μου στείλεις κάποια link με τα υλικα που θα χρειαστώ εννοείται πως δε θα κάνω εγώ την εγκατάσταση αλλά θέλω να αγοράσω εγώ τα υλικά 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## [Antonis]

> Χειροκινητη μπορει να γινει φανταζομαι μεσα απο την οθονη.



Εχεις δικιο σε  αυτο.

----------


## [Antonis]

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση μπορείς να μου στείλεις κάποια link με τα υλικα που θα χρειαστώ εννοείται πως δε θα κάνω εγώ την εγκατάσταση αλλά θέλω να αγοράσω εγώ τα υλικά 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Σου περιεγραψα τον τροπο με τον οποιο θα γινει αυτη η επεμβαση.

Τα υλικα και οτι αλλο απαιτειται ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΡΙΝΕΙ ο επαγγελματιας που θα καλεσεις...ο οποιος θα σου βγαλει και τη λιστα των υλικων.

Για ευνοητους λογους!

----------


## vasilisd

> Καλημέρα θέλω να φτιάξω τον θερμοσίφωνα μου να ανοίγει και να κλείνει με wifi Εάν αγοράσω αυτό  http://www.ebay.com/itm/131907331383?redirect=mobile *γίνεται να κάνω θερμοσίφωνα μου έξυπνο ?*




Και πύραυλο μπορείς να τον κάνεις, για αυτό καλό θα είναι να καλέσεις επαγγελματία.

----------


## peripolo

> Σου περιεγραψα τον τροπο με τον οποιο θα γινει αυτη η επεμβαση.
> 
> Τα υλικα και οτι αλλο απαιτειται ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΡΙΝΕΙ ο επαγγελματιας που θα καλεσεις...ο οποιος θα σου βγαλει και τη λιστα των υλικων.
> 
> Για ευνοητους λογους!



Δεν αντιλέγω απλά θέλω να ξέρω ποσο περίπου θα μου κοστίσει το όλο θέμα μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος ποσο στο περίπου θα κοστίσουν και ποσο περίπου τα εργατικά ; επισεις είπατε πως η χειροκίνητη λειτουργία μπορούμε να την κάνουμε απο την οθόνη ποια οθόνη ; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

Χειροκίνητος χειρισμός γίνεται από το κουμπί επάνω στο Sonoff.

Εγώ θα προτιμούσα να έχω και ξεχωριστό bypass γιατί δεν εμπιστεύομαι την (δικτυακή) ασφάλεια αυτών των συσκευών.

----------


## hackertom

Για να μην ανοίγω άλλο θέμα ... Πως μπορώ μα τον κάνω να ανάβει 30 λεπτά και να κλείνει μόνος του;

----------

laniel (29-01-18)

----------


## MacGyver

> 5 χρονια με sonnof δεν ειχα προβλήμα ποτε,αλλα δεν διαφωνησα για τον μεταγωγικο.
> Πινακα 5 σειρών θα χρειαστεις για ολα αυτα
> εχει το sonnof χρονοδιακόπτη
> δεν ξερω τι αλλο θα βάλεις..



Βασίλη, πως ακριβώς είναι η συνδεσμολογία στο σπίτι σου;

----------


## vasilllis

> Βασίλη, πως ακριβώς είναι η συνδεσμολογία στο σπίτι σου;



εχω παρει απο μια ασφαλεια 10Α και δινω στο sonnof και στο πηνιο ρελε. του έχω βάλει χρόνο 3:00 με 5:00 να μένει ανοιχτό πού είναι το μεσημεριανό ρεύμα.για την ακρίβεια του δίνω 20 λεπτά και δουλεύει ώστε και να το πατήσεις χειροκινητα μετά από 20 λεπτά να μοναδικό πρόβλημα που δεν θα το έκανα σε πελάτη είναι ότι το sonoff αυτό έχω στην πρόσοψη του πίνακα. πλέον υπάρχουν βασεις για ράγα din. λειτουργεί έτσι πάνω από 3-4 χρόνια

----------


## MacGyver

-Δεν έχεις δυνατότητα χειροκίνητου σε περίπτωση βλάβης του sonof (δεν έχουν όλα τα σπίτια ηλεκτρολόγο), σε κάτι που θεωρείται καθημερινή ανάγκη.
-Εκτίθεσαι στον κίνδυνο να παίζει ο οποιοσδήποτε - παιδί στο κινητό η να τρέξει ξεχασμένο IFTTT, ενώ κάνεις μπάνιο.

Το να δουλέψει κάτι τόσο απλό είναι πολύ εύκολο. Το θέμα είναι να είναι και ασφαλές και να προβλέπει και δυο - τρεις καταστάσεις.
Για αυτό επιμένω στη λύση που έδωσα στο *#97*, που τα προβλέπει όλα αυτά.

----------


## vasilllis

καθημερινη αναγκη ειναι και ο φωτισμος και η χρήση του ψυγειου /κουζινας .
Εκει εχεις κάνει κατι σε περίπτωση που παρουσιαστει ηλεκτρικο προβλημα ή οχι;
Το αλλο με την χρηση του θερμοσιφωνα και το μπανιο τα χαρακτηριζω απλα εμμονικα...

----------


## antonisfa

> εχω παρει απο μια ασφαλεια 10Α και δινω στο sonnof και στο πηνιο ρελε. του έχω βάλει χρόνο 3:00 με 5:00 να μένει ανοιχτό πού είναι το μεσημεριανό ρεύμα.για την ακρίβεια του δίνω 20 λεπτά και δουλεύει ώστε και να το πατήσεις χειροκινητα μετά από 20 λεπτά να μοναδικό πρόβλημα που δεν θα το έκανα σε πελάτη είναι ότι το sonoff αυτό έχω στην πρόσοψη του πίνακα. *πλέον υπάρχουν βασεις για ράγα din.* λειτουργεί έτσι πάνω από 3-4 χρόνια



Λογικά κάτι παρόμοιες σαν την παρακάτω δεν είναι? 
Έχω μια εφαρμογή και σκεφτόμουν την στήριξή τους.
https://www.caliston.gr/hlektrologik...ia-sonoff.html

----------


## vasilllis

να σου πω την αλήθεια ειχα δει αλλες που μπαινει μονο η πλακετα.αυτη δεν μου φαίνεται πολυ καλη...
https://www.google.com/search?q=βαση...CYzVmYyMXAkNkM

----------


## vasilllis

παλιότερα είχε κάτι άλλες βάσεις με κουτί,οπου εβγαινε το sonnof απο την εγκοπη του πινακα .Το μονο κακο οτι δεν μπορουσε να πατηθει το button του..Ετσι οπως το βλεπω τωρα δεν μου εμπνέει εμπιστοσύνη.

----------


## mpartzokas

Συγγνώμη αν έχει ειπωθεί παραπάνω και μου ξέφυγε,

εγω, σε αντίστοιχη εγκατάσταση sonoff για έλεγχο θερμοσίφωνα , για ρελέ ισχύος χρησιμοποίησα αυτό της φωτογραφίας ώστε να αποφύγω bypass διακοπτες.
rele.jpg

----------


## Tricky78

Kαλησπερα σε ολους,

Με τη βοηθεια του ηλεκτρολογου μου, εχω ολοκληρωσει επιτυχως την  εγκατασταση δυο Sonoff για ελεγχο θερμοσιφωνα σε σπιτι και εξοχικο ... η εγκατασταση  περιλαμβανει μια ασφαλεια 6Α > sonoff > ρελε ισχυος κλπ. Επελεξα  τo Sonoff με υποστηριξη RF ωστε ο χειρισμος του θερμοσιφωνα να γινεται  ειτε μεσω κινητου (lan , wifi) ή τοπικα απο button RF που ενεργοποιει το  Sonoff ακομα και οταν δεν υπαρχει wifi ή κινητο σε λειτουργια (δουλευει οπως το κουμπακι του  Sonoff δηλαδη αλλα ασυρματα) . Eχω ενεργοποιησει το Inching οποτε με ενα  πατημα του RF button , ο θερμοσιφωνας θα μεινει ανοικτος τον  προκαθορισμενο χρονο του Inching και μετα θα σβησει ... Παροτι φρεσκος  χρηστης, θεωρω πως η ορθη υλοποιηση του Sonoff + θερμοσιφωνας, πρεπει να  γινει με Sonoff RF ωστε να ειναι εφικτη και ευκολη η χειροκινητη  λειτουργια χωρις να ανοιγεις καν το πορτακι του πινακα ή να πατας το ευτελες κουμπακι πανω στο Sonoff (και τα δυο  Sonoff RF τα εχω βαλει σε βαση DIN πανω στη ραγα του πινακα) . Ο  διακοπτης RF ειναι ενας απλος επιτοιχιος διακοπτης-button των 5 ευρω που τον κολλας  με ταινια διπλης οψης οπου θες ... κατα προτιμηση κοντα στο πινακα ωστε  να εχεις ενδειξη οτι το Sonoff ενεργοποιηθηκε (να δεις το λαμπακι του πινακα δηλαδη  :Smile:  )  .... σας στελνω και μια  φωτο ... ελπιζω να μην εχω κανει κατι λαθος (ο ηλεκτρολογος μου δεν τα  γνωριζε ολα αυτα αλλα ενθουσιαστηκε οταν τα εβαλε σε μενα) . _Το ρελε  ισχυος και ασφαλειες θερμοσιφωνα δεν τις βλεπετε στον πινακα καθως οι  εντολες απο τον πινακα του σπιτιου κατεβαινουν στο υπογειο/λεβητοστασιο  οπου υπαρχει αλλος πινακας για το θερμοσιφωνα/λεβητα κλπ_ . Το Button RF  ειναι αυτο διπλα στο θερμοστατη (στην περιπτωση μου, ο πινακας ειναι διπλα στην πορτα του μπανιου οποτε ολα βολεψαν) ... Disclaimer : δεν ειμαι επαγγελματιας, ουτε ηλεκτρολογος, ουτε προτεινω σε οποιοδηποτε ιδιωτη να βαζει χερι στον ηλεκτρολογικο πινακα χωρις τη συνδρομη επαγγελματια ηλεκτρολογου που θα καθορισει τι και πως ειναι επιτρεπτο να τοποθετηθει  :Smile:

----------


## gep58

Ωραία νοικοκυρεμένη κατάσταση αλλά θεωρώ ότι η θέση του μπουτον θα έπρεπε να είναι τύπου μπουτον-ράγας μέσα στον πίνακα.
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι εκεί που βρίσκεται μπορεί εύκολα να πατηθεί κατά λάθος και να μην το καταλάβει ο χρήστης.

----------


## vasilllis

> Kαλησπερα σε ολους,
> 
>  Παροτι φρεσκος  χρηστης, θεωρω πως η ορθη υλοποιηση του Sonoff + θερμοσιφωνας, πρεπει να  γινει με Sonoff RF ωστε να ειναι εφικτη και ευκολη η χειροκινητη  λειτουργια χωρις να ανοιγεις καν το πορτακι του πινακα



Δεν ειναι ασφαλες η λειτουργια αυτη.





> Ωραία νοικοκυρεμένη κατάσταση αλλά θεωρώ ότι η θέση του μπουτον θα έπρεπε να είναι τύπου μπουτον-ράγας μέσα στον πίνακα.
> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι εκεί που βρίσκεται μπορεί εύκολα να πατηθεί κατά λάθος και να μην το καταλάβει ο χρήστης.




Έχω την εντύπωση ότι εκεί που βρίσκεται μπορεί εύκολα να πατηθεί κατά λάθος και να μην το καταλάβει ο χρήστης.[/QUOTE]
Το καλο ειναι οτι υπαρχει προκαθορισμενος χρονος λειτουργιας οποτε δεν υπαρχει μεγαλο προβλημα.Αν και δεν ειναι ασφαλες.

mpartzokas.Πολυ σωστη παρατηρηση.Δεκαδες λυσεις υπαρχουν!!

----------


## Tricky78

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τις παρατηρησεις ...για το θέμα του διακόπτη Rf , σε τι συνίσταται το έλλειμμα ασφαλείας που αναφέρετε ? Στο να μην πατηθεί κατά λαθος ? ( Θα ενεργοποιηθεί ο θερμοσίφωνας κατά το διάστημα που έχω ορίσει στο Inching και μετά θα σβησει) . Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που δεν κατανοώ αναφορικά με την ασφάλεια ? Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ο ηλεκτρολογος δεν ασχολήθηκε με το RF τμήμα αλλά δε βρήκα και κάτι μη ασφαλές σε όλο αυτό ....

----------


## vasilllis

η "κατα λαθος" χρηση του δεν εκναι και οτι καλυτερο..Για αυτο εχουν την λυση ανοιγω πινακα,αναβω θερμοσιφωνα.

----------


## gep58

Καλοί οι αυτοματισμοί, καλή κι η τεχνολογία αλλά ο διάολος έχει πολλά ποδάρια λένε στο χωριό μου.
Πάρα πολλά τα περιστατικά συσκευών που αφέθηκαν στην τύχη τους να λειτουργούν μόνα τους χωρίς την επίβλεψη ή εν αγνοία του χρήστη.
Κι έπειτα μιλάμε για θερμοσίφωνο. Δεν είναι πιο ασφαλές να ξέρεις ότι είναι σίγουρα σβηστό όταν κάνεις μπάνιο? λέω εγώ τώρα....

----------


## Tricky78

> η "κατα λαθος" χρηση του δεν εκναι και οτι  καλυτερο..Για αυτο εχουν την λυση ανοιγω πινακα,αναβω  θερμοσιφωνα.



Bασίλη, επειδή ίσως δεν το καταλάβα : είσαι  γενικώς ενάντια στη χρήση Sonoff για χειρισμό θερμοσιφώνα ή δε σου  ''καθεται'' καλα το θέμα του επιπλέον χειρισμού μεσω RF ? Το Button RF  δίνει απλά την εντολή στο Sonoff (όπως θα την έδινε το κινητό μέσω  wifi/lan ή πατώντας το φυσικό κουμπάκι πανω στο sonoff).Aπο εκεί και  περά, τα υπόλοιπα είναι ολα ίδια (ασφαλειες, ρελε ισχυος κλπ) . Το που  θα μπεί το button RF ωστε να μη γινει φωτορυθμικο απο λανθασμενη χρηση  επαφιέται στο χρήστη και στη μορφή του RF πομπού ...εγώ πχ δεν έχω μικρά  παιδιά σπίτι και θεωρώ απίθανο να πατήσει κάποιος το RF button κατα  λάθος ή για πλακα.Ευλογο είναι πως το button RF θα πρεπει να συνδυαστει  σιγουρα με τη λειτουργία Inching ώστε ακομα και αν ενεργοποιηθει ο  θερμοσιφωνας κατα λαθος (ειτε απο το κινητο ή απο το RF) , θα σβησει  μετα τον προκαθαρισμενο χρονο (30 λεπτα στην περιπτωση μου) .  Προφανως, δεν εχω απαντηση για καθετι που μπορει να παει στραβα γιαυτο και παιρνω ιδεες εδω  :Smile:   (πχ αν αστοχησει το ρελε ισχυος ή κατι αλλο στην πορεια απο το Sonoff μεχρι να τρεξει ζεστο νερο στη βρυση με ασφαλεια) 





> Καλοί οι αυτοματισμοί, καλή κι η τεχνολογία αλλά ο διάολος έχει πολλά ποδάρια λένε στο χωριό μου.
> Πάρα πολλά τα περιστατικά συσκευών που αφέθηκαν στην τύχη τους να  λειτουργούν μόνα τους χωρίς την επίβλεψη ή εν αγνοία του χρήστη.
> Κι έπειτα μιλάμε για θερμοσίφωνο. Δεν είναι πιο ασφαλές να ξέρεις ότι  είναι σίγουρα σβηστό όταν κάνεις μπάνιο? λέω εγώ τώρα....



Δεν έχεις άδικο στο γενικότερο πλαίσιο αλλά κάθε αυτοματισμός είναι  μια, κάποια εκχώρηση ελέγχου (ουσιαστικά αυτό που κάνουμε με τα χέρια  μας και βλέπουμε με τα μάτια μας, το κάνει κάποια συσκευή και εμεις  θεωρουμε οτι εγινε σωστα  :Smile:   )  Θυμαμαι σε ενα σπιτι στην Ιταλια, το  κουμπι του θερμοσιφωνα ηταν ενα απολυτα στεγανος διακοπτης μεσα στο  μπανιο με φως ... εμπαινες για ντους και εβλεπες απεναντι σου το  διακοπτη (φωτισμενο αν ο θερμοσιφωνας ηταν αναμμενος ή σβηστο στο off) .  Tοτε , πανε χρονια, το θεωρησα ως εξυπνη διαταξη, αλλα ο ηλεκτρολογος  μου τοτε το απεκλεισε για εγκατασταση σε Ελληνικο σπιτι υπο ανακαινιση  ... _O Ιταλος βεβαια μου είχε πει τοτε να μη σβηνω ποτε το  θερμοσιφωνα ανεξαρτητα απο το λαμπακι του διακοπτη ωστε το σπιτι να εχει  αμεσα και παντα ζεστο νερο.Ασφαλες ειναι, μου ειχε πει 

_Σας ευχαριστω όλους για τις αποψεις  :Wink:

----------


## vasilllis

> Bασίλη, επειδή ίσως δεν το καταλάβα : είσαι  γενικώς ενάντια στη χρήση Sonoff για χειρισμό θερμοσιφώνα ή δε σου  ''καθεται'' καλα το θέμα του επιπλέον χειρισμού μεσω RF ? Το Button RF  δίνει απλά την εντολή στο Sonoff (όπως θα την έδινε το κινητό μέσω  wifi/lan ή πατώντας το φυσικό κουμπάκι πανω στο sonoff).Aπο εκεί και  περά, τα υπόλοιπα είναι ολα ίδια (ασφαλειες, ρελε ισχυος κλπ) . Το που  θα μπεί το button RF ωστε να μη γινει φωτορυθμικο απο λανθασμενη χρηση  επαφιέται στο χρήστη και στη μορφή του RF πομπού ...εγώ πχ δεν έχω μικρά  παιδιά σπίτι και θεωρώ απίθανο να πατήσει κάποιος το RF button κατα  λάθος ή για πλακα.Ευλογο είναι πως το button RF θα πρεπει να συνδυαστει  σιγουρα με τη λειτουργία Inching ώστε ακομα και αν ενεργοποιηθει ο  θερμοσιφωνας κατα λαθος (ειτε απο το κινητο ή απο το RF) , θα σβησει  μετα τον προκαθαρισμενο χρονο (30 λεπτα στην περιπτωση μου) .  Προφανως, δεν εχω απαντηση για καθετι που μπορει να παει στραβα γιαυτο και παιρνω ιδεες εδω   (πχ αν αστοχησει το ρελε ισχυος ή κατι αλλο στην πορεια απο το Sonoff μεχρι να τρεξει ζεστο νερο στη βρυση με ασφαλεια) 
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν έχεις άδικο στο γενικότερο πλαίσιο αλλά κάθε αυτοματισμός είναι  μια, κάποια εκχώρηση ελέγχου (ουσιαστικά αυτό που κάνουμε με τα χέρια  μας και βλέπουμε με τα μάτια μας, το κάνει κάποια συσκευή και εμεις  θεωρουμε οτι εγινε σωστα   )  Θυμαμαι σε ενα σπιτι στην Ιταλια, το  κουμπι του θερμοσιφωνα ηταν ενα απολυτα στεγανος διακοπτης μεσα στο  μπανιο με φως ... εμπαινες για ντους και εβλεπες απεναντι σου το  διακοπτη (φωτισμενο αν ο θερμοσιφωνας ηταν αναμμενος ή σβηστο στο off) .  Tοτε , πανε χρονια, το θεωρησα ως εξυπνη διαταξη, αλλα ο ηλεκτρολογος  μου τοτε το απεκλεισε για εγκατασταση σε Ελληνικο σπιτι υπο ανακαινιση  ... _O Ιταλος βεβαια μου είχε πει τοτε να μη σβηνω ποτε το  θερμοσιφωνα ανεξαρτητα απο το λαμπακι του διακοπτη ωστε το σπιτι να εχει  αμεσα και παντα ζεστο νερο.Ασφαλες ειναι, μου ειχε πει 
> 
> _Σας ευχαριστω όλους για τις αποψεις



Oχι δεν ειμαι εναντια ουτε σε sonnof ουτε σε rf ή wifi.Ειμαι εναντια στην λειτουργια με ενα απλο διακοπτη που μπορει να τον πατησει ο καθενας να αναψει ενα φως που μπαινει σε αυτο το σπιτι.
Τωρα αν δεν υπαρχουν παιδια,πεθερες,καλεσμενοι ,τι να πω.Μιλησα γενικα εγω .
Αυτο που εχεις βαλει πως λειτουργει?Οποτε το πατας το κανει ΟΝ για 30λεπτα?
Το δικο μου ρελε παντως λειτουργει κοντα 3-4 χρονια με Sonnof.Προ εξαμηνου κιολας του εκανα τεστ φορτιου!!!! καθως βραχυκύκλωσε η αντισταση!!!!!! και μου εριχνε την ασφαλεια λιγα λεπτα μετα την λειτουργια.

----------


## Tricky78

> Oχι δεν ειμαι εναντια ουτε σε sonnof ουτε σε rf ή wifi.Ειμαι εναντια στην λειτουργια με ενα απλο διακοπτη που μπορει να τον πατησει ο καθενας να αναψει ενα φως που μπαινει σε αυτο το σπιτι.
> Τωρα αν δεν υπαρχουν παιδια,πεθερες,καλεσμενοι ,τι να πω.Μιλησα γενικα εγω .
> Αυτο που εχεις βαλει πως λειτουργει?Οποτε το πατας το κανει ΟΝ για 30λεπτα?
> Το δικο μου ρελε παντως λειτουργει κοντα 3-4 χρονια με Sonnof.Προ εξαμηνου κιολας του εκανα τεστ φορτιου!!!! καθως βραχυκύκλωσε η αντισταση!!!!!! και μου εριχνε την ασφαλεια λιγα λεπτα μετα την λειτουργια.




Σωστα, πατωντας το button (δεν ειναι διακοπτης να μενει ON ή OFF) , το Sonoff παιρνει εντολη να αναψει ή να σβησει αναλογα με την προηγουμενη κατασταση.Αν εχεις ενεργοποιησει παγιως το Inching, τοτε θα σβησει στον προκαθορισμενο χρονο που εχεις ορισει. Βασικα κανει οτι ακριβως κανει το ενσωματωμενο κουμπακι πανω στο Sonoff χωρις να χρειαζεται να βαζω το χερι μεσα στον πινακα - οπως θα δεις στη φωτο, το Sonoff εχει μπει πανω στη ραγα με την ειδικη βαση DIN του Sonoff) . O διακοπτης ειναι αυτος : https://www.cableworks.gr/ilektronik...te-controller/  και το Sonoff RF αυτο : https://www.cableworks.gr/ilektronik...or-smart-home/   (ακομα και το control γκαραζοπορτας που φαινεται στο προιον την ιδια δουλεια κανει και επισης δουλευει μια χαρα ...) . Σε δευτερο χρονο και επειδη το πρωτο button RF που δειχνω παραπανω (και μπηκε πειραματικα περισσοτερο) ειναι λιγο ασχημο, παρηγγειλα αυτο και το περιμενω : https://www.banggood.com/KTNNKG-1-Ch...?rmmds=myorder  , που ειναι πολυ ομορφο και σιγουρα διακριτο απο οποιοδηποτε αλλο διακοπτη στο σπιτι ... 
Αναφορικα με το ρελε φορτιου, εχω δεχθει να το αλλαζω προληπτικα καθε 3-4 χρονια πριν πεθανει μονο του ...Ειναι , πιστευω,  η δικλειδα ασφαλειας ολου του συστηματος ... αλλα ρελε φορτιου ειχα και πριν, απλα συνδεδεμμενο σε μια χειροκινητη ασφαλεια 10Α που εστελνε την εντολη στον υποπινακα του λεβητοστασιου ωστε να αναψει το boiler ...

----------


## alpha uk

Εγώ πάντως από την πλευρά μου τα βλέπω όλα σωστά ,(εκτός από τής ασφάλειες πάνω αριστερά που είναι τύπου II ενώ οι υπόλοιπες EN6089-8 καθώς καί τό κενό μπροστά στον πίνακα πού είναι ορατό το sonof , όσο για το μπουτον καλό θα ήταν να έχει μια αυτοκόλλητη ετικέτα (προσοχή λειτουργία θερμοσίφωνα) η απλά (λειτουργία θερμοσίφωνα)

----------


## Tricky78

> Εγώ πάντως από την πλευρά μου τα βλέπω όλα σωστά ,(εκτός από τής ασφάλειες πάνω αριστερά που είναι τύπου II ενώ οι υπόλοιπες EN6089-8 καθώς καί τό κενό μπροστά στον πίνακα πού είναι ορατό το sonof , όσο για το μπουτον καλό θα ήταν να έχει μια αυτοκόλλητη ετικέτα (προσοχή λειτουργία θερμοσίφωνα) η απλά (λειτουργία θερμοσίφωνα)



Καλησπέρα , έχεις δίκιο , η πάνω ράγα θα ανακαινιστεί με νέες ασφάλειες της Scheider (ξεκινήσαμε από δεξιά με το Sonoff και το λαμπάκι/ασφάλεια του και την επόμενη φορά που θα πάω εξοχικό, θα αλλάξουμε όλες τις παλιές AEG) . Γι'αυτό και η οποία προχειρότητα στη θέση των ασφαλειών που φαίνεται στη φωτο  . Θα μπουν και πλακάκια μπροστά στο Sonoff , δεν είχαμε διαθέσιμα και δε βρίσκεις τέτοια στο βουνο εύκολα  :Smile:  ) . Ευχαριστώ για τις παρατηρησεις σου ...

----------


## psomaras

Προσπαθώ να προγραμματίσω το sonoff σε κάθε ενεργοποίηση να κλείνει μετά από προκαθορισμένη ώρα! 
Το έχω καταφέρει μόνο με δύο συσκευές!
Το έχει καταφέρει κανείς μόνο με μία; Δηλαδή μόνο με αυτή που είναι για το θερμοσίφωνα;

----------


## alefgr

Για παράδειγμα θέλουμε να κλείνει αυτόματα μετά από μία ώρα, δίνουμε από κονσόλα PulseTime 3700. To 3700 είναι τα δευτερόλεπτα συν 100.

Φυσικά μιλάω για την περίπτωση που έχουμε περάσει tasmota γιατί sonoff χωρίς tasmota δεν λέει...

----------


## psomaras

Όχι δεν έχω tasmota! Προσπαθώ με το ewelink

----------


## MacGyver

> ..γιατί sonoff χωρίς tasmota δεν λέει...



 Τι ακριβώς δεν λέει;




> Προσπαθώ να προγραμματίσω το sonoff σε κάθε ενεργοποίηση να κλείνει μετά από προκαθορισμένη ώρα!
> Το έχω καταφέρει μόνο με δύο συσκευές!
> Το έχει καταφέρει κανείς μόνο με μία; Δηλαδή μόνο με αυτή που είναι για το θερμοσίφωνα;



 *...*/inching Settings/Inching Duration

----------


## vkottikas

> Για παράδειγμα θέλουμε να κλείνει αυτόματα μετά από μία ώρα, δίνουμε από κονσόλα PulseTime 3700. To 3700 είναι τα δευτερόλεπτα συν 100.
> 
> Φυσικά μιλάω για την περίπτωση που έχουμε περάσει tasmota γιατί sonoff χωρίς tasmota δεν λέει...



Έχω tasmota και δίνω την εντολή PulseTime 1900 , οπότε θα κλείσει μόνος τους μετά από 30 λεπτά.
Όταν έχω διακοπή ρεύματος θα πρέπει να ξαναδώσω την εντολή ή αποθηκεύετε σε EEPROM ??

----------


## alefgr

Αποθηκεύεται στα settings στη flash memory, και παραμένει όσες φορές και αν διακόψεις την τάση.

----------


## alefgr

> Τι ακριβώς δεν λέει;



Πρώτα από όλα ανατριχιάζω στην λέξη cloud. Δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ να εμπιστευτώ όλους τους αυτοματισμούς στο internet. Στην δική μου περιοχή μάλιστα, έχουμε αρκετές φορές διακοπές του internet, οπότε πρέπει να περιμένω πότε θα ξαναεπιστρέψει για να έχω και πάλι διαθέσιμους τους αυτοματισμούς. Σίγουρα δεν λέει να πρέπει να μου ανοίξει την πόρτα του γκαράζ και αυτή επίμονα να παραμένει κλειστή.

Εκτός από το tasmota φυσικά υπάρχουν και άλλες πλατφόρμες όπως το esphome, που είναι και αυτό χίλιες φορές καλύτερο από την λύση cloud.

----------


## mtzag

αυτοματισμοι σπιτιου στο cloud εκτος απο μη λειτουργικοι
ειναι το λιγοτερο υποπτη η cloud πλατφορμα..

----------


## MacGyver

Σε διακοπή του internet δεν σε σώζει κανείς, ούτε ο Sonoff ούτε ο Tasmota, εκτός αν βρίσκεσαι εντός του πεδίου του router.
Η φράση "δεν λέει" δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει στα κλασικά λεξικά, όμως είναι πολύ γενική και δεσμευτική για να τη λες εξ ονόματος όλων, ντε φάκτο.
Αντ' αυτού υπάρχει ένα άλλο υπέροχο ρήμα: το προτιμώ, που δηλώνει ταυτόχρονα προσωπική άποψη και επιλογή.

- Πάντως για τα γκαράζ υπάρχουν ακόμα οι 433 που δουλεύουν άψογα και πάντα. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να υπάρχει στο χέρι πάντοτε ένα τηλέφωνο ανοιχτό.

----------


## alefgr

Το να μην έχεις internet δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα έχεις και εσωτερικό δίκτυο. Ας είναι καλά τα raspberry που γίνονται μια χαρά servers με ελάχιστη κατανάλωση για το ha.

Παρεμπιπτόντως τις 2 πόρτες του γκαράζ δεν τις ανοίγω με το κινητό, αλλά με ένα μπρελόκ που έχω πάντα μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο και που στέλνει ένα σήμα στους 433 Mhz και το λαμβάνει το sonoff rf bridge, από εκεί πηγαίνει στο ha και μετά στον esp κοντρόλερ της κάθε πόρτας. Φυσικά υπάρχει και το κλασικό μπρελόκ το οποίο λόγω προβλήματος στον δέκτη των 433 στη μία πόρτα, έχει πέσει σε αχρηστία. Συν το γεγονός ότι ανά πάσα στιγμή γνωρίζω από μέσα από το σπίτι, αν η πόρτα έχει ανοίξει καθώς και καταγραφή σε δικό μου log αρχείο το κάθε άνοιγμα και κλείσιμο της κάθε πόρτας.

----------


## psomaras

> Τι ακριβώς δεν λέει;
> *...*/inching Settings/Inching Duration




Είσαι πρώτος!!

----------


## MAIK721

> Υποθέτοντας ότι bypass εννοείς το χειροκίνητο άνοιγμα του θερμοσίφωνα δεν χρειάζεται να βάλεις τίποτε για να το πετύχεις. Θα αλλάξεις λίγο το σχέδιο και θα βάλεις την επαφή που ανοίγει το θερμοσίφωνο με το sonof (τις επαφές του ρελέ) παράλληλα με αυτές του διακόπτη.



Καλησπέρα. Η διάταξη που προτείνεις αν δεν κάνω λάθος, είναι αυτή.
FD5RSK0KLF6BHT6.png

Εχει 2 μεινοκτήματα : 
1)  δεν θα δουλέψει το sonoff  αν έχουμε φύγει από το σπίτι και έχουμε ξεχάσει τον διπολικό ανοιχτό.
και  2) ότι μπορεί να έχουμε και τα 2 ταυτόχρονα ανοιχτά (sonoff και διπολικό) και να υπερφορτωθεί το δίκτυο και να αρπάξουμε φωτιά

Η ερωτησή μου μου είναι αν αντί για κάποιο bybass στον sonoff θα μπορούσαμε στην θέση του διπολικού να βάλουμε κάποιον μεταγωγικό διακόπτη 2 θέσεων όπου πχ στην θέση Ι θα δουλεύει το ασύρματο και στην θέση ΙΙ θα δουλέυει σαν χειροκίνητο.

Τουλάχιστον δεν θα δουλέυον και τα 2 μάζί (σονοφ καιι διπολικός)ταυτόχρονα

----------


## elektronio

> Καλησπέρα. Η διάταξη που προτείνεις αν δεν κάνω λάθος, είναι αυτή.
> FD5RSK0KLF6BHT6.png
> 
> Εχει 2 μεινοκτήματα : 
> *1)  δεν θα δουλέψει το sonoff  αν έχουμε φύγει από το σπίτι και έχουμε ξεχάσει τον διπολικό ανοιχτό.
> και  2) ότι μπορεί να έχουμε και τα 2 ταυτόχρονα ανοιχτά (sonoff και διπολικό) και να υπερφορτωθεί το δίκτυο και να αρπάξουμε φωτιά*
> 
> Η ερωτησή μου μου είναι αν αντί για κάποιο bybass στον sonoff θα μπορούσαμε στην θέση του διπολικού να βάλουμε κάποιον μεταγωγικό διακόπτη 2 θέσεων όπου πχ στην θέση Ι θα δουλεύει το ασύρματο και στην θέση ΙΙ θα δουλέυει σαν χειροκίνητο.
> 
> Τουλάχιστον δεν θα δουλέυον και τα 2 μάζί (σονοφ καιι διπολικός)ταυτόχρονα



Αυτά που αναφέρεις (έντονα γράμματα) είναι λάθος. Το Νο1 θα συνέβαινε αν οι διακόπτες ήταν σε σειρά. Όταν είναι παράλληλα όποιος διακόπτης και να είναι ανοικτός θα δώσει ρεύμα στο θερμοσίθωνο. Με παράλληλη σύνδεση όταν ο ένας διακόπτης είναι ανοικτός ο άλλος είναι αδιαφορος. Απλά αν ανοίξεις και τους δύο μετά για να κλείσει θα πρέπει να τους κλείσεις κι τους δύο.
Και το Νο2 είναι λάθος. Όσους διακόπτες και να βάλεις πράλληλα ανοικτούς δεν θα συμβεί καμία υπερφόρτωση (καμία διαφορά απο 1 ανοικτό διακόπτη).

Το μόνο που μπορούμε να πούμε μειωνέκτημα (όπως το δει κανείς) είναι ότι οι δύο διακόπτες δουλεύουν τελείως ανεξάρτητα οπότε αν ανοίξεις το θερμοσιφωνο από τον ένα διακόπτη δεν μπορείς να το κλείσεις από τον άλλο. Θα πρέπει να το κλείσεις πάλι από τον ίδιο. κΚαι αν ανοίξεις και τους δύο θα πρέπει πάλι να κλείσεις και τους δύο.

Με τον μεταγωγικό διακόπτη ισχύει αυτό που ανέφερες λανθασμένα για παράλληλη σύνδεση στο Νο1, αν φύγεις και το έχεις ξεχασει στη θέση ΙΙ δεν θα μπορείς να το τηλεχειριστείς.

----------

MAIK721 (04-12-21)

----------


## css03038

> Αυτά που αναφέρεις (έντονα γράμματα) είναι λάθος. Το Νο1 θα συνέβαινε αν οι διακόπτες ήταν σε σειρά. Όταν είναι παράλληλα όποιος διακόπτης και να είναι ανοικτός θα δώσει ρεύμα στο θερμοσίθωνο. Με παράλληλη σύνδεση όταν ο ένας διακόπτης είναι ανοικτός ο άλλος είναι αδιαφορος. Απλά αν ανοίξεις και τους δύο μετά για να κλείσει θα πρέπει να τους κλείσεις κι τους δύο.
> Και το Νο2 είναι λάθος. Όσους διακόπτες και να βάλεις πράλληλα ανοικτούς δεν θα συμβεί καμία υπερφόρτωση (καμία διαφορά απο 1 ανοικτό διακόπτη).
> 
> Το μόνο που μπορούμε να πούμε μειωνέκτημα (όπως το δει κανείς) είναι ότι οι δύο διακόπτες δουλεύουν τελείως ανεξάρτητα οπότε αν ανοίξεις το θερμοσιφωνο από τον ένα διακόπτη δεν μπορείς να το κλείσεις από τον άλλο. Θα πρέπει να το κλείσεις πάλι από τον ίδιο. κΚαι αν ανοίξεις και τους δύο θα πρέπει πάλι να κλείσεις και τους δύο.
> 
> Με τον μεταγωγικό διακόπτη ισχύει αυτό που ανέφερες λανθασμένα για παράλληλη σύνδεση στο Νο1, αν φύγεις και το έχεις ξεχασει στη θέση ΙΙ δεν θα μπορείς να το τηλεχειριστείς.



Καλσηπέρα.

Στο No2 ναι ισχύει. Καμία υπερφόρτωση δεν θα συμβεί.
Αλλά στο No1 το πρόβλημα υπάρχει. Αν αφήσει τον διπολικό κλειστό (θερμοσίφωνας αναμμένος), τότε δεν θα μπορεί να απενεργοποιήσει τον θερμοσίφωνα απομακρυσμένα μέσω του sonoff ακριβώς επειδή είναι παράλληλα.

Ο μόνος τρόπος που μου έρχεται τώρα στο μυαλό και με την χρήση sonoff είναι μόνο με το ρελέ ισχύος χωρίς τον διπολικό και ενεργοποίηση του θερμοσίφωνα από το μπουτόν του sonoff όταν θα είσαι στο χώρο και δεν θες να χρησιμοποιήσεις το wifi.

----------

MAIK721 (04-12-21)

----------


## vasilllis

Απαράδεκτη η παρακαμψη του διπολικού διακόπτη. ή βάζεις δεύτερο ή ένα μικρό να οπλίζει το ρελέ ή ένα διακόπτη να οπλίζει τον sonnof.

----------


## MacGyver

Που τα βρίσκετε αυτά τα σχέδια;
Δεν χωράνε δύο καρπούζια στην ίδια μασχάλη. Aller retour στον θερμοσίφωνα δεν υπάρχει.
Οι δύο διακόπτες θα μπουν στη σειρά και το χειροκίνητο άνοιγμα θα γίνεται από το μπουτόν του αυτοματισμού.
Αν ο αυτοματισμός έχει micro relay πρέπει να μπει ένας "δυνατός" contactor.

----------


## css03038

> Απαράδεκτη η παρακαμψη του διπολικού διακόπτη. ή βάζεις δεύτερο ή ένα μικρό να οπλίζει το ρελέ ή ένα διακόπτη να οπλίζει τον sonnof.



Προφανώς και πριν το sonoff θα χρειαστεί ένας διπολικός. Αλλιώς από που θα έπαιρνε ακόμη και το sonoff; Κατευθείαν από την φάση;
Απλά το θεώρησα δεδομένο ότι θα υπάρχει.

----------


## vasilllis

> Προφανώς και πριν το sonoff θα χρειαστεί ένας διπολικός. Αλλιώς από που θα έπαιρνε ακόμη και το sonoff; Κατευθείαν από την φάση;
> Απλά το θεώρησα δεδομένο ότι θα υπάρχει.



Θα βάλεις διπολικό διακόπτη για τον sonnof?

----------


## css03038

> Θα βάλεις διπολικό διακόπτη για τον sonnof?



Καπως ετσι το σκεφτομαι. 

578B6E0C-79A0-4048-AEF0-73A210E6E319.jpg

----------

MAIK721 (09-02-22), 

mikemtb (04-12-21), 

vasilllis (04-12-21)

----------


## vasilllis

> Καπως ετσι το σκεφτομαι. 
> 
> 578B6E0C-79A0-4048-AEF0-73A210E6E319.jpg



Ετσι κάνε το.Τώρα αν θες μεγαλύτερη ασφαλεια(υπερβολή) βαλε και μια ασφάλεια 2Α για το sonnof/πηνίο ρελε.

ΥΓ Το σχεδιο δείχνει ότι ο διπολικος είναι μόνο διακοπτης ,χωρις θερμικά και μαγνητικά στοιχεια,οπότε λείπει ασφάλεια.

----------


## MAIK721

> Που τα βρίσκετε αυτά τα σχέδια;
> Δεν χωράνε δύο καρπούζια στην ίδια μασχάλη. Aller retour στον θερμοσίφωνα δεν υπάρχει.
> Οι δύο διακόπτες θα μπουν στη σειρά και το χειροκίνητο άνοιγμα θα γίνεται από το μπουτόν του αυτοματισμού.
> Αν ο αυτοματισμός έχει micro relay πρέπει να μπει ένας "δυνατός" contactor.



Καλημέρα. Ευχαριστώ όλους για  τις απαντήσεις. Με τόσα σχέδια μου ήταν δύσκολο να το καταλάβω.Πολλά είναι ημιτελή και πολλά δεν εξηγούν αν κρατάμε τον παλιό διακόπτη και ασφάλεια. Εύκολα μπορούν να παρερμηνευθούν. Ενας ακόμα λόγος που το έβαλα . Το βρήκα εδώ https://www.instructables.com/Wi-Fi-...off-Basic-IoT/ αλλά και μένα με παρεξένεψε από που πάιρνει τελικά ρεύμα to σονοφφ. Μάλλον από την κουζίνα!Εκτός και αν την έχει αποσυνδέσει εντελώς από τον διπολικό

----------


## MacGyver

Επαγγελματίας - γνώστης είναι σπάνιο να κάτσει να σχεδιάσει κάτι τέτοιο. Ότι κυκλοφορεί στο ίντερνετ θεωρώ ότι είναι κατά το πλείστο "σχεδιάσεις" ανθρώπων που δεν έχουν σχέση με την επιστήμη, ερασιτεχνών.

Το να λειτουργεί, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση να ανάβει ο θερμοσίφωνας είναι το εύκολο.
Το σωστό όμως δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το: "το δοκίμασα και δουλεύει". Και πίστεψέ με δεν το καταλαβαίνουν όλοι, ακόμα και οι ειδικοί. Φαίνεται και εδώ στο φόρουμ αυτό. 
Το #149 καλύπτει τα περισσότερα που χρειάζονται. Το μόνο που δεν καλύπτει είναι να μείνεις χωρίς ζεστό νερό σε περίπτωση βλάβης του sonoff.
Σπάνιο αλλά όχι απίθανο δεδομένου ότι πρόκειται για πολύπλοκη συσκευή (σε σχέση με τον απλό διακόπτη). Περιέγραψα μια λύση ποιο παλιά, αλλά τη θεωρώ υπερβολή. Δεν γίνεται να τα έχουμε όλα. Προέχει η ασφάλεια.

----------


## evzone

Ένα από τα ρελέ ράγας DIN που υποστηρίζει Tasmota και φαίνεται ότι κάνει για τον έλεγχο του θερμοσίφωνα είναι το TOMZN διπολικό στα 63Α ή 80A (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001287838892.html). Έχω αρκετές αμφιβολίες λόγω του χαμηλού κόστος, του ρεύματος που υποαστηρίζει και οι όποιες προδιαγραφές δε πληρούν τους Ευρωπαϊκούς κανονισμούς.

Καμμία γνώμη για τυχόν δοκιμή ή βάζουμε σε κίνδυνο την ηλεκτρική εγκατάσταση;

----------


## mikemtb

εμπειρικα με τους κινεζους να υπολογιζεις ως μέγιστο τα μισα απ'οτι λενε.
 οποτε θεωρω το 80α είναι μια ασφαλης επιλογη για τον θερμοσιφωνα που χρειαζεται κατω απο 20α 
αν ειχα θερμοσιφωνα θα το έπαιρνα μονο και μονο για να δω πως είναι μεσα φτιαγμένο, και αν ανεβαζει θερμοκρασια στις επαφες του...
Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MAIK721

Πριν και μετά
Δεν είμαι επαγγελματίας-**** Όλες οι εργασίες έγιναν με κατεβασμένη την ασφάλεια από το ΡΟΛΟΙ της ΔΕΗ, κατεβασμένο γενικό διακόπτη του πίνακα και βγαλμένη την ασφάλεια τήξεως του πίνακα,καθώς και με πολύμετρο****
*Δεν συστήνω σε κανέναν να το κάνει μόνος του και μάλιστα όταν έχει να κάνει με τόσο παλιό υλικό. Αυτό το διαπίστωσα στην πορεία. Ο πίνακας χρήζει αλλαγής
IMG_20220121_151520.jpgIMG_20220209_123850.jpg

Σε πρώτο βήμα διορθώθηκε η συνδεσμολογία και τα χρώματα στα καλώδια της παροχής.Ακολουθήθηκε η σωστή σειρά: Γεν. Διακόπτης- Γεν. Ασφ.- Ρελέ.

Σε δεύτερο βήμα μπήκαν μικροαυτόματοι L+N αντί διπολικός- ασφάλεια για κουζίνα και θερμοσίφωνα. Οι μικροαυτόματοι επιλέχθηκαν γιατί υπάρχει πρόβλημα χώρου και δεν θα καταπονηθούν ιδιαίτερα ειδικά μετά την τοποθέτηση του sonoff. Μαζί μπήκαν και ενδεικτικά που δεν υπήρχαν ή δεν δούλευαν

Σε τρίτο βήμα τοποθετήθηκε το sonoff R3 με ρελέ ισχύος σύμφωνα με την διάταξη που φαίνεται στο ποστ 148

Η επιλογή μονόκλωνου στο sonoff ή στα ενδεικτικά δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο. Θέλουν διπλό, τριπλό και τετραπλό έλεγχο μετά την σύσφιξη αν έχουν πιάσει σωστά γιατί μπαίνουν μαζί με το 4άρι καλώδιο στις βίδες.
Επίσης ιδιαίτερη προσοχή στο sonoff το R3 γιατί δεν φαίνεται ποιο είναι το IN και το OUT και εύκολα μπορεί να μπει ανάποδα. Για αυτό και οι σημειώσεις με μαρκαδόρο επάνω στο κάλυμμα.

----------


## Parhs

Το πιο δυσκολο κατα την αποψη μου ειναι να ξερεις τι θερμοκρασία έχει το καζάνι. Εχω δει παντως να ειναι παραπλανητικη η θερμοκρασία καθως το ζεστο πάει πανω. Μπορει να εχει πχ 60 βαθμους και να τελειώσει το νερο αμέσως.
Εχω δει στην αμερικη μονο να εχουν δυο θερμομετρα ενα πανω και ενα κατω και να αναβει η αντισταση αναλογος.

----------


## MAIK721

Όταν λες κάτω? Στην παροχή του κρύου?

Υπήρχε η σκέψη για ένα sonoff th16 που μετράει και την θερμοκρασία αλλά χρειαζόταν επιπλέον καλωδίωση 10μέτρα και δουλειά για να μπει ο αισθητήρας στον θερμοσίφωνα. 
Αν και θα προτιμούσα κάτι που να μετράει και την κατανάλωση(sonoff pow) μαζί με την θερμοκρασία. Δυστυχώς, δεν υπάρχει τέτοιος sonoff.
Μια επίσης καλή σκέψη για να μην γίνονται τρύπες στην μόνωση ή να μπαίνουν επιπλέον εξαρτήματα, ταφ κυάθια, κλπ, είναι θερμοσίφωνας με ενσωματωμένο θερμόμετρο.πχ. Στην θέση του θερμόμετρου μπορεί άνετα να τοποθετηθεί ο αισθητήρας.
https://a.scdn.gr/images/sku_main_im...027032501.jpeg

----------


## Parhs

> Όταν λες κάτω? Στην παροχή του κρύου?
> 
> Υπήρχε η σκέψη για ένα sonoff th16 που μετράει και την θερμοκρασία αλλά χρειαζόταν επιπλέον καλωδίωση 10μέτρα και δουλειά για να μπει ο αισθητήρας στον θερμοσίφωνα. 
> Αν και θα προτιμούσα κάτι που να μετράει και την κατανάλωση(sonoff pow) μαζί με την θερμοκρασία. Δυστυχώς, δεν υπάρχει τέτοιος sonoff.
> Μια επίσης καλή σκέψη για να μην γίνονται τρύπες στην μόνωση ή να μπαίνουν επιπλέον εξαρτήματα, ταφ κυάθια, κλπ, είναι θερμοσίφωνας με ενσωματωμένο θερμόμετρο.πχ. Στην θέση του θερμόμετρου μπορεί άνετα να τοποθετηθεί ο αισθητήρας.
> https://a.scdn.gr/images/sku_main_im...027032501.jpeg



Εννοω οτι το νερο στο καζανι δεν εχει ιδια θερμοκρασια για αυτο τελειωνει ξαφνικα. Αυτος που εχω μπορει να λεει 60 βαθμους και σε 2 λεπτα να εχει παει 10.  Παιζει ρολο η θεση του θερμομετρου. Ιδανικα θα εβαζα στη μεση ισως το θερμομετρο σε οριζοντιο

----------


## vasilllis

> Το πιο δυσκολο κατα την αποψη μου ειναι να ξερεις τι θερμοκρασία έχει το καζάνι. Εχω δει παντως να ειναι παραπλανητικη η θερμοκρασία καθως το ζεστο πάει πανω. Μπορει να εχει πχ 60 βαθμους και να τελειώσει το νερο αμέσως.
> Εχω δει στην αμερικη μονο να εχουν δυο θερμομετρα ενα πανω και ενα κατω και να αναβει η αντισταση αναλογος.



Ενω αν το εχει στην μεση και λεει 55°,θα κανει την διαφορα;

----------


## hackertom

€ 18,84  20%OFF | TUYA WIFI Smart Circuit Breaker With Metering 1P 63A Rail DIN for Smart Home wireless Remote Control Switch For App
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKpgCsc

κάτι τέτοιο κάνει για θερμοσίφωνα άνοιξε κλείσε απευθείας από tuya app?

----------


## evzone

> € 18,84  20%OFF | TUYA WIFI Smart Circuit Breaker With Metering 1P 63A Rail DIN for Smart Home wireless Remote Control Switch For App
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKpgCsc
> 
> κάτι τέτοιο κάνει για θερμοσίφωνα άνοιξε κλείσε απευθείας από tuya app?



Για την ένταση των 63Α μια χαρά είναι αλλά δεν κόβει τον ουδέτερο. Επίσης με το Tuya app όλα τα δεδομένα περνάνε από το cloud των Κινέζων.

----------

mikemtb (16-10-22)

----------


## mpartzokas

Η λύση είναι εδώ και το οπλίζει ο καθένας όπως νομίζει

https://ecat.legrand.gr/mobile/produ...oductID=412544

----------


## hackertom

> Η λύση είναι εδώ και το οπλίζει ο καθένας όπως νομίζει
> 
> https://ecat.legrand.gr/mobile/produ...oductID=412544



δωσε περισσότερες πληροφορίες για εμάς που δεν ξέρουμε...

----------


## mikemtb

δεν υπαρχουν αλλες πληροφοριες στο λινκ.  ενα ρελε ειναι με πηνιο 230volt και με χειροκινητη εντολή  πανω του.
προσθετεις ενα δικο σου αυτοματισμο - τηλεχειρισμο, οτι νομιζεις καλυτερο 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

hackertom (05-12-22)

----------

